

Ask HN: What makes a good REST framework? - pbhowmic

I realize this question is pretty subjective and but I wanted to ask the community at large 
1. what they think a good REST framework should offer.
2. what REST frameworks have they used or what web frameworks they have used to implement REST APIs (in any language or platform)
3. which among the above have the liked and why
======
pbhowmic
Just to get the ball rolling: I have implemented REST APIs in Django, Django
REST framework (DRF), Jersey. Of these, DRF has had a lock on me for some time
because its serializers and view sets tie in extremely well with Django's
models, so much so that once the model has been defined (or even when
redefined), it takes very little intervention on my part to change the
serializers and viewsets to mirror the models. As such, I, the programmer, get
a ton of 'free stuff'; and the problem shifts to the client-side: changing the
clients as the REST API evolves. That is actually one of DRF's weakness. An
API generate with Google cloud endpoints can be used to generate client
libraries for Android, iOS & the web but there is nothing equivalent for the
DRF.

